# Good driving school is needed



## lc3 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi,

Could you please recommend a good driving school for someone who only knows how to start a manual car and then go at the same speed? ;-)

I read on the government website there are only 5 authorized driving schools, so guess the choice is between them :-S maybe someone knows which branch has better instructors?

Thank you!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Al Ahli driving is school is pretty good.


----------



## andriaa (Dec 9, 2012)

Belhasa Driving centre is good.


----------



## M.A.K (Sep 14, 2011)

andriaa said:


> Belhasa Driving centre is good.


It is good but the instructors are rather rude. I went there and got my manual license in the first try thankfully specially cuz back home we drive on the other side of the road but i just found the instructors to be rude and not punctual at all.


----------



## lc3 (Dec 2, 2012)

thank you both!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I took my lessons at Belhasa and would not recommend them. The instructor was random in terms of timing and where he wanted me to meet for the classes.

Everyone I know has had good experiences with Emirates Driving. They are slightly more expensive, but better.


----------

